# Siemens IPC547E automatischer Start bei Spannung ein



## DeltaMikeAir (13 Dezember 2017)

Guten morgen zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach der BIOS Einstellung für ein automatisches hochfahren des Rechners nach Spannungswiederkehr.
Bei älteren IPC´s habe ich dies schon öfters eingestellt. Hier finde ich nur eine Option unter "Power Failure Recovery"

Steht er dort auf "Previous State" fährt er hoch, wenn man ihn hart per Spannung wegnehmen abgeschaltet hat.
Wir fahren aber alle Rechner vorher runter.
Stelle ich auf "Always On" was für mich logisch erscheint, fährt er gar nicht mehr hoch ( nur noch mit dem Ein-Schalter)
Bei "Always Off" und "Disabled" ebenfalls das gleiche.

Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein.



Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (13 Dezember 2017)

Guckst du:
Standardaktion für die Schaltfläche Herunterfahren im Startmenü von Windows 7 ändern.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 Dezember 2017)

> Guckst du:
> Standardaktion für die Schaltfläche Herunterfahren im Startmenü von Windows 7 ändern.



Hallo Onkel,
ich stehe ein wenig auf dem Schlauch. Was hat dein Link damit zu tun, dass der PC bei Spannung ein ( also Hauptschalter Anlage ein ) nicht automatisch hochfährt.


----------



## ADS_0x1 (13 Dezember 2017)

Hi Mike,

was kannst du denn bei PowerOn Source alles auswählen?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 Dezember 2017)

> was kannst du denn bei PowerOn Source alles auswählen?



Bios Controlled
ACPI Controlled


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (13 Dezember 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Hallo Onkel,
> ich stehe ein wenig auf dem Schlauch. ...


Das war mir heute so spontan eingefallen, da ich in diesem Zusammenhang immer "Neu Starten" einstelle. Trifft nicht ganz deine Frage, ist aber auch nicht voll daneben ;-) .


----------

